# Suggestions on Favorite Luggage Sites?



## MuranoJo (Aug 19, 2015)

I'm looking for a smaller carry-on tote with 4 'spinner' wheels.  Found this one at TravelSmith, and was about to buy it, but noticed the dimensions (15x15x8) exceed the new, strict carry-on limits of 22x14x9, so the width is just one inch too big.

Would appreciate any favorite suggestions for luggage websites--I've tried Travel Smith, eBags, Amazon, and Briggs & Riley, but the few that were close to what I wanted didn't have the 4 spinner wheels.

Edited to add:  The newer dimensions cited above are for UA.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 19, 2015)

Well, I was going to say the last few I've bought have been either eBags or Amazon.  But since you've already looked there and didn't find what you were looking for.................


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 19, 2015)

Check out http://www.luggageonline.com/luggage/spinners-and-4-wheels?p=2

Samsonite makes one that fits your dimensions but it's expensive.

Delsey makes one that's close - 1/2 inch off in one dimension - but I think it would work.


Richard


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 19, 2015)

Jo, take a look at this. http://www.luggageonline.com/lipault-paris-original-ultra-lite-4-wheeled-cabin-luggage DW has the 2 wheeled version and it has been sturdy, light and well made. It's just off by .2" in one dimension, and being somewhat soft has some 'give'.

Jim


----------



## MuranoJo (Aug 19, 2015)

Thanks for the additional ideas--did a quick skim and didn't see exactly what I had in mind, but I'll go through that site in more detail later today.

Oh, I also tried TJ Maxx here in town and will try Marshall's, but I fear a lot of their inventory is probably discontinued, so it's likely they won't have much of anything that would meet new size restrictions.


----------



## falmouth3 (Aug 19, 2015)

I can't remember the place where I bought my TravelPro several years ago, but a search for TravelPro brought up this site.
http://tp.factoryoutletstore.com/?cid=165230&chid=1&gclid=cl6zhunmtcccfq2qhwod430gwa

You'd need to check on its legitimacy.

I think I found the site that I used:
http://www.luggagefactory.com/travelpro-luggage

They also carry other brands.


----------



## MuranoJo (Aug 20, 2015)

Thanks for the additional suggestions.  Unfortunately, I didn't find the size I want with the 4 spinner wheels.  (I guess I have a hang-up about having the 4 spinners because they really do make it so easy to just roll the bag next to you as you're walking, vs. dragging it behind with 2 wheels.  Plus, it's easier to move down narrow airplane aisles.)  I think many of the products out there no longer meet the newer carry-on size limitations.

However, today I thought of a travel gear site (Magellans) I used to visit which seems to have about just what I want.

I have a few questions into customer service, and may order this--but not after checking out Marshall's later this week.


----------



## taterhed (Aug 20, 2015)

FWIW:

If the luggage will 'gently compress' to fit the dimensions (ie you can put it in the size checker without forcing it) you can carry it on. 
The CSR's at the gate are looking for items that are obviously over-sized. So, even if it's a 2/3 empty 'big floppy bag' that meets the dimensions when sqwushed--you will be hassled. It it appears to be a normal sized carry-on, you might be asked to place it in the luggage torture-rack (size checker) but as long as it fits with no more than a 2-finger push, you should be good to go.

I'm a big fan of Costco/BJ's luggage. If it doesn't fit--take it back. It if breaks--take it back. They are all pretty good fits. Some do stretch the UAL 14" or 8" limit, but they have flex and are not 'hard' luggage.
Ymmv.

Just remember: if you're the last (few) on the plane and there is no more space.....they can hand you a bag-tag and tell you to check it. Good luck fighting it. It's a risk of being late, being standby or just being one of the last few in line. Never a good place to be.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 20, 2015)

MuranoJo said:


> However, today I thought of a travel gear site (Magellans) I used to visit which seems to have about just what I want.



I looked at that one in their catalog, but have a 2 wheeled Delsey that 'just' fits under-seat, and cheapskate that I am, it wasn't worth $200 for 2 more wheels and slightly less capacity.


----------



## taterhed (Aug 20, 2015)

Oh, BTW,  E-bags has some pretty descent stuff--they routinely give 20% off on some brands as well.


----------



## oceanvps (Aug 20, 2015)

i just checked on 3 different airlines that we'll be flying with in the next 4 months and each one of them has different dimensions (alaska, westjet and ac rouge) for carry on luggage......ridiculous


----------



## Marathoner (Aug 20, 2015)

The Wall Street Journal recently published an article on the differing the luggage size requirements of various airlines.  If you read the article, its clear the Travelpro VP of Marketing learnt a thing or two from the reporter of the article...

http://www.wsj.com/articles/the-new-thin-line-between-carry-on-and-checked-bags-1440002110


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 20, 2015)

Marathoner said:


> The Wall Street Journal recently published an article on the differing the luggage size requirements of various airlines.  If you read the article, its clear the Travelpro VP of Marketing learnt a thing or two from the reporter of the article...
> 
> http://www.wsj.com/articles/the-new-thin-line-between-carry-on-and-checked-bags-1440002110



Hi Marathoner,

You need to be a subscriber to access the link you provided.

For those interested, see if this link works: http://www.wsj.com/articles/the-new-thin-line-between-carry-on-and-checked-bags-1440002110

It might not, it's the same url as Marathoner's - but worth a try, I was able to read the full article with it.


Richard

P.S. - Nope - didn't work


----------



## Marathoner (Aug 20, 2015)

If you are not a WSJ subscriber, do a Google search ("WSJ airline carryon bags") for the article and click on the link. You will then be able to read it via the Google search link.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 20, 2015)

MuranoJo said:


> Thanks for the additional suggestions.  Unfortunately, I didn't find the size I want with the 4 spinner wheels.  (I guess I have a hang-up about having the 4 spinners because they really do make it so easy to just roll the bag next to you as you're walking, vs. dragging it behind with 2 wheels.  Plus, it's easier to move down narrow airplane aisles.)  I think many of the products out there no longer meet the newer carry-on size limitations.
> 
> However, today I thought of a travel gear site (Magellans) I used to visit which seems to have about just what I want.
> 
> I have a few questions into customer service, and may order this--but not after checking out Marshall's later this week.



Hi Muranjo,

Check out Samsonite Model 47798 - Dimensions 20"x 13.3"x 8"

or

Travel Pro Crew Expandable Rollerbound, Model 4071422:  - Dimensions 22"x 14" x 9"

or Travel Pro Model TRP4071461 - Dimensions: 21" x 14" x 9 " including wheels

Any of those should work for you.  You can find them on the luggageonline website but I would check prices at other sites too.


Richard


----------



## derb (Aug 20, 2015)

*For those living within striking distance of Boca Raton Fla
you can't beat the Travel Pro/Atlantic HQ there.  
Refurbished and new close out at 75% off.*


----------



## MuranoJo (Aug 21, 2015)

Thanks for all the great suggestions--I've tried to check out all the sites suggested.

Here's the main issue:  I don't want something as large as a 20-22" carry-on.  If I'm gonna spend some bucks, I don't want to deal with what are sure to be even more restrictions in overhead space down the road.  So I want something that will fit under the seat if I have to do that.  A second issue is I really want a 4-wheeler 'spinner' for easier movement without having to drag something behind due to some recent low back issues.  (And I understand the spinners allow much easier movement in the aisles on a plane.)

Unfortunately, I don't believe the luggage manufacturers have caught up with the new sizing guidelines (and per the WSJ article), because I don't see many wheeled models which will fit under a seat, and so far haven't found any that are 4-wheeled to meet UA's guidelines.  Turns out the Magellan model I mentioned in post #7 is actually 3/4" too wide on one side.  Just not sure if it's soft enough to 'squeeze' into their size-checkers.  Rats.  

So it appears I'm asking too much, after many hours searching online.  I'll probably have to go with a 2-wheeler, or just deal with a shoulder bag, which I really didn't want to do.

And I agree with oceanvps--it's ridiculous how different airlines have different guidelines.  Sheesh.

Edited to add:  I really don't want to have to gate-check this carry-on:  I'll need to carry essentials such as an iPad, prescriptions, blanket, etc. which I'd need to keep close on flights.  Plus want to make sure I can use this on International flights.  Again, I'm probably asking too much--the product just doesn't seem to be out there today.


----------



## Fern Modena (Aug 21, 2015)

It's only got 2 wheels, but my sister uses a wheeled backpack as her carryon. It can be used wheeled, or as a backpack, or if it is packed light, slung over one shoulder. It's not for mr, but may be for you. Some come with padded areas for IPads, laptops, etc.

Irene got her current one at an indoor flea market here (they sell lots of luggage). Her previous one came from a hanging rack in a Samsonite Outlet. I don't think either was more than $50., and they lasted over 5 years.

HTH

Fern


----------



## MuranoJo (Aug 23, 2015)

Thanks, Fern, for the additional suggestion.  I'm with you--backpacks aren't my thing, either.  I've since found a few other options--none exactly what I want, but they'd fit the new UA guidelines and would fit under-seat.  Actually found a couple of other luggage sites, such as Luggagepros.  Continuing my quest.


----------



## sfwilshire (Aug 23, 2015)

Does it have to be online? Marshalls has really good deals on carry-ons, as well as all other sizes. You will always find a few satisfactory spinner options well under $100. 

If it is going to be a while before you travel, you might also want to wait for Black Friday. Three years ago, Target offered the same SwissGear carry-on I use for $49. I wish I had gone by to get one for every family member. They haven't repeated the sale (though they've had similar prices for Samsonite versions) and I haven't found them quite that cheap anywhere else.

Tuesday Morning stores also have some good deals, as do Ross for Less.

The one thing I'm looking for, if anyone has an idea, is a spinner laptop case that will fit under the seat in the small planes I fly. The spinners I have found either got terrible reviews or had a hard bottom that would probably make them too tall to fit. I'm using a regular Tumi laptop bag that I found at a yard sale, but with the essentials packed, it weighs more than my suitcase. I would really like a bag I can turn sideways and roll it down the aisle.

Sheila


----------



## MuranoJo (Aug 24, 2015)

Sheila,
Sounds like you're looking for something similar to what I have in mind, though mine doesn't have to be a laptop case for me since I early retired, and would be taking no more than an iPad at most.

As stated before, UA's guidelines now are 22x14x9.  And I don't want anything that tall as I want to make sure it fits under the seat.  

Found what I want yesterday here, but they're currently out of stock (and I travel in about a month). 

Here's one that might fit what you need, and I may back up and use it as well.

Issues I've seen with most of these smaller types are complaints that the telescoping handles are somewhat flimsy, which kind of defeats the purpose.

Edited to add:  Yes, I've tried TJ Maxx and Marshalls locally as well.


----------



## LisaRex (Aug 25, 2015)

Macy's actually has really decent sales on name brand luggage.  Combine that with their 20% off coupons that they routinely send to their Macy's cardholders, and you can find great bargains on luggage.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 25, 2015)

*Underseat bag*

If you put 'under seat carry on luggage' in Amazon's search window, you get a whole bunch to choose from. Mostly they are 2 wheeled, though the 4 wheelers do exist. They are both smaller in capacity and heavier in weight. Softer sided ones will compress into smaller spaces. However if you are like my wife, what you pack is dictated by available space rather than need. When you do that, they don't compress too much. 

Jim


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 25, 2015)

Hi Muranjo,

See if this will work for you - http://www.travelsmith.com/travelon-underseater-carry-on-bag/luggage-bags/carryon-luggage/10927

Dimensions: 14" H x 13" W x 8.5" Deep

Probably not to your liking - 2-wheeler rather than 4-wheeler.



Let us know if you find something exactly to what you are trying to find.

Best Regards,

Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 25, 2015)

Also check out: http://www.hsn.com/products/samanth...nnel=Froogle&gclid=CLDxkKzixMcCFY-HaQodtiYEKQ

I have some Samantha Brown Luggage which I love. Easy to keep things organized.


Richard


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 25, 2015)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Also check out: http://www.hsn.com/products/samanth...nnel=Froogle&gclid=CLDxkKzixMcCFY-HaQodtiYEKQ
> 
> I have some Samantha Brown Luggage which I love. Easy to keep things organized.
> 
> ...



I just got a fresh TravelSmith catalog yesterday, and was amazed at the appearance of Samantha Brown's whole line of travel stuff and even clothes. Kinda reminded me of Jaclyn Smith or Martha Stewart at K Mart. Sam's stuff looked good though.


----------



## Free2Roam (Aug 25, 2015)

Burlington Coat Factory usually has a decent selection also.


----------



## MuranoJo (Aug 26, 2015)

Thanks for your additional suggestions.   
I have found several 2-wheelers that I could settle for, but really wanted the 4-wheel spinners.

Haven't checked out Burlington yet, so will give that a try.
But I have checked Macy's (online) and Magellans.  In fact, there was one Magellans 4-wheeler that I really wanted (posted link in my OP), but it was just 3/4" too big, and I've read stories of people being sent back to check their carry-ons if they're even 1/2" too big. They have really tightened up on the restrictions, from what's posted on the airline sites and from what I've heard. 

Even with soft-sided luggage, the frames for the top handles and bottom wheels would probably limit the 'squishability.'

I've also tried Costco, Wayfair, Delsey, Samsonite, Overstock, etc.--all were just slightly too big.

And I've googled til I'm about ready to give up and settle for a 2-wheeler.
But I do appreciate all of your efforts to help me find my elusive spinner.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 26, 2015)

OK,  One more to look at from Samsonite

http://www.luggagepros.com/samsonite-women-s-spinner-mobile-office.shtml


Richard


----------



## sfwilshire (Aug 26, 2015)

MuranoJo said:


> Sheila,
> Sounds like you're looking for something similar to what I have in mind, though mine doesn't have to be a laptop case for me since I early retired, and would be taking no more than an iPad at most.
> 
> As stated before, UA's guidelines now are 22x14x9.  And I don't want anything that tall as I want to make sure it fits under the seat.
> ...




Thanks for the link. I need an actual laptop bag because I sometimes make it my "personal item" and bring a carry-on bag. You may want to check out the Ricardo luggage in a store before you commit. I have been suspicious of the quality of the ones I've seen. Kohls sells that brand and you can get pretty good prices. I also have a pretty nice LL Bean carry-on (with their lifetime guarantee) but my SwissGear holds more.

Hope you find what you need. I try to go through Marshalls every couple of weeks because their offerings change a lot. You might also want to sign up for eBags emails. I got an amazing deal on two 24" Swiss Gear bags for family trips. I got free shipping and it only took a few days for them to arrive. Less than a week as I recall.

Sheila


----------



## MuranoJo (Aug 27, 2015)

MULTIZ321 said:


> OK,  One more to look at from Samsonite
> 
> http://www.luggagepros.com/samsonite-women-s-spinner-mobile-office.shtml
> 
> ...



Thanks, Richard.   Well, the size looks like it would definitely work--if the wheels aren't too large.  Most of the online sites I've found don't include handles or wheels in the dimensions.
Only nit is I'd also like to carry a change of clothes, not so much for business purposes, other than an iPad.  (Maybe this would be perfect for Sheila, though. )   Thanks again!

Sheila,  Thanks for the other suggestions.  I'll try to make it back to Marshall's in a little while, plus plan to check out Burlington this weekend.

After that, I'm just going with a two-wheeler.


----------



## MuranoJo (Sep 8, 2015)

*Here's what I ended up getting*

This is what I've settled on, after many searches:

A Victorinox Werks Traveler 5.0 Wheeled Tote.

Actually found it at a local luggage shop so I was able to check it out in person and test the handle and spinner wheels.  It was more than I wanted to pay, but once I saw the quality and it had all the features I wanted, I decided to splurge.

Thanks again to all those who piped in with suggestions.

P.S.  It even has a 'secret' pocket in the front where you could stash your tickets or keys.  Kinda reminded me of the Westgate hidden pocket.


----------



## Marathoner (Oct 3, 2015)

*WSJ article mentioned earlier*

WSJ’s Middle Seat

By SCOTT MCCARTNEY
Updated Aug. 19, 2015 8:55 p.m. ET

Today’s riddle: When is 22 inches not 22 inches?

On a plane.

I’ve traveled for many years with a Travelpro 22-inch rollaboard bag. When one finally wore out, I replaced it with the same 22-inch rollaboard bag. Travelpro markets it as compliant with airline size limits, most of which restrict bags to 22 inches in length. The bag slides easily into most any overhead bin.

But when British Airways had a sizing box at a gate for a recent flight and made all passengers put their bag in the box, mine didn’t fit and had to be checked. The same fate befell many bags on that flight.

A few weeks later on an American Airlines flight leaving Phoenix, the same thing: Gate agents were telling passengers to put their carry-ons in the bag sizer as they headed for the plane. Many typical, well-traveled bags didn’t fit.

Travelpro and other luggage makers say the luggage industry practice in the U.S. is to size bags by the dimensions of the packing area without counting wheels and handles. At a luggage store, a Briggs & Riley 22-inch rollaboard stands 23 inches tall when you put a tape measure next to it. So does a Victorinox 22-inch bag. During recent visits to Macy’s and Bag ’n Baggage, salesmen claimed the bags fit airline sizers and complied with airline specifications.

As airlines fit more seats into planes, overhead bin space for bags becomes more precious. Bigger bags mean more passengers forced to check bags they’d intended to carry on.

But airlines count wheels and handles and have grown more strict about enforcing their rules. Kelly Leydon of Harrisburg, Pa., dropped her bag in Delta’s carry-on sizing box before boarding a flight recently at Dallas-Fort Worth International Airport. The bag didn’t fit in the box.

“I’ve had this bag 15 years and I’m not going to change now,” she says. “Not only are they charging for bags, but they are also making the limits smaller. It’s ridiculous.”

Part of the problem is shifting airline standards, and luggage industry reluctance to shrink bags because consumers shop for generous packing capacity. Travelpro says it uses the United Airlines bag sizer for its claim that its 22-inch rollaboards fit within airline size limits, and points to American and Delta policies calling for carry-ons the same size.

“We physically test our carry-on bags in a sizer before releasing [the design] for production,” says Scott Applebee, Travelpro’s vice president of marketing.

But the tape measure shows United’s sizer is actually larger than those of Delta, American and other airlines with 22-inch limits. Last year when it began strictly enforcing carry-on size limits, United decided to build in an inch of forgiveness. The sizer is labeled with limits of 22 inches tall, 14 inches wide and 9 inches deep, but the box is actually built with an extra inch in all three dimensions, United spokesman Rahsaan Johnson says.

American, Delta, British Airways and others have sizers at exactly 22 inches, not 23.

Travelpro’s Mr. Applebee says he didn’t know. “I will pass this on to our design team to have them check the measurements on our sizer and evaluate options,” he says. “From our research, we chose United because they were the most rigorous in their enforcement of the sizing guidelines.”

Mr. Applebee notes that bag sizing is a moving target and enforcement varies by airline and flight. Travelpro, he says, has received few complaints about bag sizes and doesn’t want its customers “to have to check their carry-on bag and pay the airline fees, but we are also obligated to give them packing space.”

Tumi, a high-end line, shortened its bags to 22 inches, including wheels and appendages, over “the last few years” because of airline limits, a spokeswoman says.

Samsonite, which includes American Tourister, Hartmann, High Sierra and other brands, says it, too, sizes to meet airline specifications now. Eagle Creek also includes wheels and handles in its sizing. Some bags have come out of manufacturing slightly larger than specs and drawn complaints because they didn’t fit airline size limits. When the company hears of such problems, they are fixed, an Eagle Creek spokeswoman says.

The same luggage that fits in a United Airlines bag sizer might not fit in Delta’s sizer. The airlines both say carry-on bags should be 22 inches tall, 14 inches wide and 9 inches deep. 

Bag sizing became a bigger issue when major airlines began charging to check bags in 2008, prompting passengers to carry on more stuff to avoid fees. As airlines have installed more seats into jets over the past few years, more passengers now compete for the same overhead bin space. Bigger bags, and more of them, means many passengers at the end of the boarding line often can’t find overhead bin space and end up having bags checked at the gate.

Since that’s time-consuming and can lead to departure delays, airlines have stepped up enforcement of bag sizes to cull large bags from taking overhead bin space. On full flights, gate agents often have bag sizers and bag-tag printers nearby so they can quickly check if bags comply with size limits.

The International Air Transport Association, which represents airlines, proposed a world-wide standard for carry-on bags called Cabin OK earlier this year. The group said its standard would bring “common sense and order to the problem of differing sizes for carry-on bags.” But the initiative drew quick fire from travelers, and some airlines, because the dimensions of a Cabin OK bag were considerably smaller than the maximum allowed on many airlines.

Of course, new standards mean a chance to sell new luggage. Travelpro and other manufacturers say they had bags in development to meet the Cabin OK standard before IATA put the move on hold.

Airlines continue to tinker with allowable bag sizes, which have shrunk over the years. Effective Tuesday, British Airways slashed the size allowed for “personal items”—a second carry-on bag such as a purse, backpack or computer bag. Most airlines allow passengers to bring one carry-on and one personal item onboard.

British Airways had allowed a personal item up to 18 by 14 by 8 inches. The new standard drops that 43% in cubic space, to 16 by 12 by 6 inches, a good-sized purse or tote bag.

Checked baggage, too, has seen size limits reduced. Most airlines now limit the weight of each checked bag to 50 pounds. But a few, including discounters Spirit and Allegiant, cap weight at 40 pounds per bag. Bags heavier than that get hit with overweight baggage fees.

I have two huge bags once used for family trips that are now obsolete. My family proudly dubbed them “rolling coffins.” Time to give them away.

And what of my carry-on bag? I decided the uncertainty of having to occasionally check the bag at the gate wasn’t worth the risk. Having the bag taken away from you suddenly can spell trouble if you have valuables or medications inside, or if it doesn’t get delivered right away. And my wife points out that waiting at the baggage carousel makes me grumpy.

So I bought a 22-inch Eagle Creek rollaboard that measures 22 inches and fits most airline sizers. It has less packing space, but it’s legal.

Write to Scott McCartney at middleseat@wsj.com


----------



## jehb2 (Oct 6, 2015)

I have quite a bit of REI brand luggage that I like a lot.  I don't currently see anything styles I'm crazy about, but you should check them out.  The REI luggage I have is very durable and I like the look.


----------



## jehb2 (Oct 6, 2015)

Marathoner said:


> WSJ’s Middle Seat
> 
> By SCOTT MCCARTNEY
> But when British Airways had a sizing box at a gate for a recent flight and made all passengers put their bag in the box, mine didn’t fit and had to be checked. The same fate befell many bags on that flight.



British Airways sizing box is smaller than their approved luggage measurements. I measured it in front of the gate agent.  I probably shouldn't have but I was really irritated. British Airways is not a nice airlines.


----------



## MuranoJo (Oct 15, 2015)

Thanks for the WSJ article post, Marathoner.

That article summarizes why I was so frustrated in my search for a new carry-on--most airline size limits include wheels and handles in those limits, while many luggage manufacturers do not include wheels and handles in the dimension descriptions of their products posted online.  So you really have to be careful.

Also, the fact that the airlines are squeezing even more seats in with less overhead space is why I wanted to make sure whatever I purchased could fit under seat if necessary.

After just returning from our international trip, it was interesting that I didn't see UA really cracking down on the carry on size, and it was obvious overhead space was very limited.


----------

